# 06/07ice fishing



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Has anyone been out yet?? hows the ice?


----------



## Drake916 (Dec 5, 2005)

drdeerhunter said:


> Has anyone been out yet?? hows the ice?





> Heard Dave Genz was on Lake Metagoshi 'sp' 8 inches of ice last week.
> 
> People have been fishing Ohae in SD 6 to 7 inches of ice. They have been catching some pretty nice eyes.
> 
> Wubay has about 4 to 5 inches of ice in the Refuge area catching a few perch and walleyes


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I had a buddy out this past weekend but I haven't heard how he did....but there are people out there.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

drdeerhunter said:


> Has anyone been out yet?? hows the ice?


People are fishing the usual early ice spots. It sounds like the bite has been pretty good for perch and small eyes with a few keepers mixed in.

I think you were out there last year early ice. Were you one of the guys in the green Eskimo house?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

no i was south of were yall were whare that nice eye was caught in the little two made clam


----------

